# Anyone here used Rubio Monocoat Oil Plus?



## Krome10 (3 Sep 2012)

Hi there

I was wondering if anyone around here has used the following product:

http://www.rubiomonocoat.com/en/products.php?id=7

on their floors, doors, windows, or any other woodwork projects? If so, would you mind sharing your opinions on its effectiveness to protect wood? I'm just a touch skeptical as most similar products seem to need several coats and seem to work in different ways.

Many thanks

Max


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Sep 2012)

I'd not heard of the stuff. It seems expensive, but it's not if it does what it says on the tin. It'll be interesting to know.


----------



## Krome10 (4 Sep 2012)

Certainly doesn't seem like a popular product or a commonly used one. The few reviews I found were very positive, but could not find many (hence me asking on forums). 

Will be interesting to hear if anyone else answers....


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Sep 2012)

Bump - does anyone know?


----------

